# High Temp on Kitten After Spayed



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

My kitten Jules got spayed yesterday, and I'm a little worried for her. She is anywhere from 9-11 months old (we found her on the side of the road; was probably abandoned by someone. I looked over Craigslist for missing kitten, looked for possible owners, never found one. Either that or she was a kitten among many other barn cats). Well anyway, when she got home tonight (it was a two hour drive there and back), she was doing fine. I tried my best to make sure she didn't jump on stuff, and run around like she normally does. She might have over done it yesterday... I gave her a small amount of hard cat food and canned food, and then we went to bed (she sleeps in my room). This morning, she's mostly just laying around and sleeping, which I understand because of how sore she must feel. She ate some more canned food this morning, acting like she was starved for a week or something! But anyway, I'm really worried because when I took her temp, it was 103.0. I didn't give pain meds to her yet, because I'm not sure the dosage the vet gave me is correct (the tag said that Jules was a canine! So now that has me a little worried for that too... I am not sure what medication it is, but does 0.2 cc sound like too much? Probably not, but still... last time we gave pain meds to a cat, he was unresponsive in the bathtub. So not a very good experience as far as that goes). Oh yes, and she is about... 7-10 lbs, if I had to guess. Thank you for any replies; she is still moving around and such, and eating, but I'm just worried about temp... and should I give her the pain meds, do you think that is why she has higher temp? 

P.S. She was also licking at her belly a lot, but I made sure she stopped. Despite trying to make sure she doesn't jump, she has before I can help her up at times...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the vet and verify medication amount.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to call the vet and find out...asap. She needs her meds.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , is the surgery site red , oozing or irritated in any way ?
Gets usually use subcuticular stitches but there are some that don't and these would need to be removed. With that said , does it look like she could've pulled on them ? If the area is dis colored and not pink like the rest of her belly , there could be bleeding inside. 
I'm thinking your vet should be notified either way , see what they say. 
Cats are very stoic and don't let us know something is wrong until it's really bad , so my advice is not to wSit to notify the vets office. 
I know it's a long drive back and forth , but you might have to do it. 
As for the medication , I wouldn't give it till you talk to them. 
Something is telling me they gave you bupernex. 
Some vets keep the females overnight and realease them the following day with pain meds already on board. 
Hope she feels better soon. Just don't wait , ok ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get the cat to the vet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Also if she continues to lick the area , you may need to out a cone of shame on her 
Usually cats hind nails are clipped so they can't scratch their belly area. 
You may want to check them and clip if they aren't just as a precaution. 
Good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with taking her to the vet. Raised temp could mean infection has set in or internal bleeding. I definitely recommend the cone also, licking and tugging at the sutures can cause bleeding and increased likelihood for infection. Is she on antibiotics? Some vets don't give them after spaying, but I always insist on them. Might consider keeping her locked up in a closet or bathroom with her cone on until she's healed so she doesn't hurt herself running around or jumping on things. If she's scratching at it, wrap her feet with vetrap. Hoping for the best for her!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

All right, two hours after I posted this I took her temp again and it was 101.7 . The medication is Buprenex, is there something wrong with that that I can't use it? Also, everything was normal for her besides the temp, and over sleeping. I was told she was not given anything after surgery, so that she would recover better from the anesthetics. Except for SubQ fluids, that is. The incision was closed with Absorbable Monofilament Suture, and Tissue Glue. The vet explained that this would be eventually absorbed. Also, she was given something for pain (not sure exactly what) that would last 24 hours. Everything looks normal where the incision in on her belly and around it. She has not scratched at it at all, and she has stopped licking. I'm keeping my eye one her constantly. Do you think I should still bring her in when her temp has gone down?

Oh yes, and the reason I didn't take her to vet before (you guys really scared me with those posts!), is because the car wouldn't start. It was the only vehicle at the moment here, and it turns out the battery was dead because lights were left on all night. So instead, I called the clinic (the place I went to is called the SpayMe Clinic, not my regular vet), and they told me that if her temp was down, and there was not any other symptoms she was having, that she should be fine, in short terms. They said to keep her hydrated, and advised me to make an appointment at my regular vet if I had anymore concerns. They also advised the get a cone for her, if she continued to lick, and to lock her up in a room somewhere she couldn't jump on things (which I am planning on doing). The car is still down, and I cannot contact my dad at work, nor my mom. Jules (cat) seems fine right now, so I don't know what to do. This is just not my day! 

EDIT: Also, she is not sleeping a lot anymore, she seems a lot more active and lively (though, I am making sure she is not being too active. I just have to finish setting up the bathroom for her, like Alyssa, and the clinic suggested).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow the vet's instructions with the medications. Glad her temp is normal.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, thank you @ KW Farms


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good it sounds like she is getting better


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , the sutures are absorbable , which is great , there is nothing for her to pull out. As long as her surgery area isn't red , inflamed or oozing or discolored other then a light pink….she's ok.

I dont think you have to rush her off to the vets now since her temp has gone down and she is awake. Sometimes , depending on what they used to put her under , stays with her longer . I have a feeling thats what happened with her , hence the over sleeping. But she may need a cone if she continues to go at the area , so keep an eye on that.
The buprenex is ok , its to be given orally for cats. When did they tell you to start giving it ? If she seems like she needs it , then give it , if not , toss it. Keep her from jumping up on beds and couches for at least a week or two , if you possibly can  I know thats not easy to do with cats , lol.. But as long as you keep her quiet for the first week , she should be on the road to healing  By keeping her in a room without anything to jump up on , that would work great. She will be a bit irritated by it , but its for her own good  Give ever a nice comfy blanket . Try to keep a eye on her water intake along with her food.

Im so sorry to have scared you honey :hug: but i wanted to make sure your kitty wasnt having a bad reaction to the anesthesia or ruptured her incision site. Your doing great with her , she's in good hands at home with you


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was told to give it at 8:00pm, but I got confused when it said canine instead of feline. So decided to play it safe, and not give it. After talking to vet, and seeing advice on here, I gave it around 4-ish hours ago. Vet said to give it every 12 hours for three days (that is how much was supplied; buying the pain meds was optional). Anyway, yes, I just need to finish setting up the bathroom (the ONLY bathroom...) for her.  She will get her mousies, and other favorite things (her box, of course, that has to lay on every night. Though surprise, she decided to lay by me on my bed last night 0.0 which is surprising for her). But yes, I was shaken a little bit by all the ASAP and internal bleeding I saw in the replies... Anyway, I will make sure she is get water and such, and that she stays hydrated. It might be a bit more difficult to stop her from licking, but then she will get a cone on her head as punishment  Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds good. Did you mention to them when you called that the meds they gave you said canine and not feline ? You should make a point to mention that because that is a huge mistake to make and they need to know so they can talk to the one who made it. These mistakes can take a life or make a animal really sick if the wrong meds were dispensed .
You will be doing a good thing by mentioning it 

Like i said , cats are very stoic and won't show they are sick or hurt unless its really bad and by then , sometimes its too late. 
So , when reading your description of Jules , it's serious , bottom line.
Especially after a hysterectomy , things can go downhill fast so thats why you got the ASAP to the vet and everything else. Better to know then not IMO . Hope Jules feels better and gets back to herself real soon for you  Can you show us a picture of her , we would love to meet her


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes we would love to see a picture of her.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Why sure, I'll share a few pictures  Don't mind that 

And I know, I've had a cat who was doing 'fine' one hour and was dead the next. It's just I have never had a problem with any of my other cats after being spayed or neutered (there is 11 cats in total, btw...). Anyway, yes, I know it can be serious so that is why I was a little stressed out about it. I will have to call again, and see what I can do about the medication 

Here is Jules, and I included a picture of the incision sight on her belly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Incision looks good.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

What a pretty little girl - incision does look good, no redness, unusual swelling or drainage -


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is adorable  Were the first two pictures taken after the surgery ?

She does have a little inflammation on the upper corner , probably from licking.
Not so sure about the dark area though….what does that look like to you close up ?

Otherwise its a clean surgery area , just don't know about the dark area….Ive always seen the area as pink after the surgery and never a dark "line" like that….maybe its the glue they are using….or maybe its the camera itself.
Best thing you can do is send a picture of it to a vet tech and they cans how the doctor …….saves you a trip and the worry


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

If you need one of those cones, I've seen them at Petsmart if that's any closer to you. I had a cat spayed at a clinic, and they also gave me that med. It's pretty potent stuff. It made my cat very sleepy. So if you give it to her after double checking with the clinic, don't be surprised if she's drowsy. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You could actually use one to two paper plates with a hole cut out in the middle.
You may have to replace them , but its a quick fix for a little while until you can get one or she leaves the area alone once she gets used to it and it softens.

Bup is a strong opiate , it masks the pain , so it can make her feel like she can jump around , so i would give this if she is indeed uncomfortable. But since your keeping her confined and limit her jumping up on things , she should be ok with it if you do decide to give it.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, thanks everyone 

The dark spot on belly could be the tattoo that you see and/or what they sealed it with. Probably both; they give a blue/green colored tattoo next to the incision to show that the cat was spayed in this particular clinic. Not sure if any other place does that. It looks nice and light pink in the shaded area.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> Okay, thanks everyone
> 
> The dark spot on belly could be the tattoo that you see and/or what they sealed it with. Probably both; they give a blue/green colored tattoo next to the incision to show that the cat was spayed in this particular clinic. Not sure if any other place does that. It looks nice and light pink in the shaded area.


Ah ha ! Ok , that makes sense ! For the life of me , i couldnt figure out what that dark area was and i was sorta worried about it ! Makes me feel so much better about her now , lol.. I haven't heard of any of the places around here doing that , but maybe the spay clinics do and the places that do the TNRs as well , so they know who was fixed and who wasnt when dealing with the stray population. Never thought about that till you mentioned it , lol..

She looks like such a huggable little girl  Very pretty too !


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well why thank you  She is a looker. Ever since she got spayed, she has gotten nicer! It's so weird.

EDIT: I will have to try the plate thing if I cannot get a cone sooner (that is, if she continues to lick). Also, I didn't anwser your one question before: the pictures that I posted of Jules on this thread were taken a day after surgery. 

But anyway, thank you everyone for everything, if I have any minor concerns I'll bring her to the vet, or call the vet first.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Why i asked about the pictures is her eyes look good and clear , which is a concern after anesthesia. She may not lick the area anymore since the skin is softening now , not as tight. If she does , put a large plate on her , the stiffer the better if you can. Ive seen people use them in a pinch and they worked for cats , not dogs of course , lol..
If she continues to lick , the vert can prescribe a antibiotic ointment to but on the infected area , saving you a trip out to them  Or you may already have one. Don't put anything on unless talking to the vet first though  Don't want to loosen the glue they used. 
Enjoy Jules , she is a treasure


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, I probably won't put anything on the incision area because the post-surgery paper I got says not to put anything on it, and to keep cat and incision area dry. She is not really licking at it at all anymore; hopefully it stays that way.  

Awe, thank you. I will


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

:update:

Hello! Jules is doing good, and back to her normal self  She hasn't licked it anymore and now the incision is nearly healed! Everything seems to be doing good. (btw, green mark is the tattoo )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay Jules ! That's great ! Thanks for the update 
And for confirming about the tattoo.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

great news


----------

